# Maus macht immer/oft ungewollte Doppelklicks



## LastChaosTyp (23. April 2016)

Moin PCGHler,

ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meiner Maus. Erstmal zu meinem System:
- Maus: Mad Catz RAT 5
- OS: Windows 10 64 bit
- restliche System: siehe Signatur

Und zwar macht meine Maus seit ein paar Tagen fast nur noch Doppelklicks, obwohl ich nur einmal auf die Taste drücke. Dass das ziemlich nervig ist, kann man sich ja denken  

Was habe ich bereits gemacht?
- Maustreiber neu installiert
- Andere Maus getestet => Da hat eigentlich auch alles funktioniert
- Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit ganz hoch gestellt

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun? Ist das eher ein Soft- oder Hardwareproblem?

Danke schonmal für alle Hilfen
Henri


----------



## JackA (23. April 2016)

Ich will ja nicht unverschämt sein, aber gegoogelt hast du schon mal, denn das Thema ist seit Jahren bekannt und es gibt haufenweise Lösungen dafür.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDoXMJyimDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2016)

Klingt danach, dass sie verschlissen ist. 

Bei meiner alten RAT7 Contagion hatte ich das Problem bei der mittleren Maustaste.  Habe sie jetzt vor kurzem in Rente geschickt.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. April 2016)

Danke für das Video, hatte zuerst an einen Softwarefehler gedacht bzw. darauf gehofft, weil der Fehler nicht immer auftritt. Im Moment zum Beispiel, läuft sie wieder wunderbar...  Aber dann werde ich das wohl mal ausprobieren


----------



## Gadteman (23. April 2016)

Das verlinkte Video von Jackass ist schon mit das präziseste was geht.
Die kleine Feder am beweglichen Schaltelement muss nur "korrigiert" werden.
Die Tipps aus dem Netz mit einem Tropfen Getriebeöl o.ä. hält nicht lange vor.
Als letzte Möglichkeit wäre den Taster zu wechseln (auslöten) und einen neuen einzulöten
leider sind die als Einzelteil nicht sooo günstig. Sind meist wie auch im Video zu sehen von
Omron.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. April 2016)

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal die Maus aufgemacht und nachgeschaut, ob ich irgendwas sehen kann. Das Problem ist, dass das gesleevte USB-Kabel direkt neben dem Taster ist und man so nur sehr schwer an den Taster kommen kann. Ich habe mal ein paar kleine Fussel entfernt und wieder alles zusammengeschraubt. Bisher funktioniert sie wieder, aber wer weiß, wie lange das hält... 

BTW: Was da nicht alles mittlerweile in einer Maus drinnensteckt, hat mich echt überrascht O.o


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2016)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> BTW: Was da nicht alles mittlerweile in einer Maus drinnensteckt, hat mich echt überrascht O.o



Ein paar Knöpfe, ein Mausrad, ein Sensor, und ein Mikrocontroller?


----------



## Deep Thought (24. April 2016)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Als letzte Möglichkeit wäre den Taster zu wechseln (auslöten) und einen neuen einzulöten
> leider sind die als Einzelteil nicht sooo günstig.



Die gibt es bei Ebay für 1,30 € für zwei Stück (mit Versand aus China).  
(je nach Modell)


----------



## LastChaosTyp (24. April 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ein paar Knöpfe, ein Mausrad, ein Sensor, und ein Mikrocontroller?


Die Rat 5 hat ja ein paar mehr Tasten, und deshalb sind da auch mehrere kleine Platinen da drinn...


----------



## MfDoom (24. April 2016)

Dei Maus ist verschlissen, dein mächtiger Klickfinger hat sie klein gekriegt.


----------



## LudwigX (30. April 2016)

Das hat nichts mit der Feder zu tun. Wenn ihr die falsch verbiegt könnt ihr den Switch auch gleich ganz weg werfen.  
Das Problem ist Korrosion und Ablagerung an der Kontaktstelle. Einfach die Kontaktstellen reinigen und ggf eine kleine Menge Kontakspray hinzugeben.  
Das hat bei meiner Logitech G500 schon beide Maustasten repariert


----------



## Amibobo (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo Forum,

ich greife das Thema auf, da ich seit der Umstellung auf Windows 10 auch dieses Problem habe. Meine Maus ist die Logitech B110, kabelgebunden.
Vorher unter Windows 7 war kein Problem, seit der Umstellung auf Windows 10 klicke ich einmal und er macht teilweise einen Doppelkllick.
Die Maus sowie mein Klickverhalten würde ich ausschließen, da ich mit im Dual-Boot auch Linux (Kubuntu 16.04) booten kann und dort habe ich dieses Problem nicht.
Im Windows Explorer unter Ansicht -> Optionen  -> Markieren von Elementen ist eingestellt: "Öffnen durch Doppelklick".
Von der Logitech-Webseite habe ich mir auch das aktuelle SetPoint herunter geladen und installiert.

Gibt es noch eine Einstellmöglichkeit, z.B. die Empfindlichkeit wann etwas als Doppelklick gewertet wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Beste Grüße


----------



## MfDoom (6. Februar 2018)

die Maus kostet 5,37€....
Manchmal Doppelklick heisst verschlissene Maus. Du kannst es durch Basteln noch rausschieben, aber mach dich bereit für Ersatz zu sorgen


----------



## buxtehude (6. Februar 2018)

Amibobo schrieb:


> ...Gibt es noch eine Einstellmöglichkeit, z.B. die Empfindlichkeit wann etwas als Doppelklick gewertet wird?


Ja, diesen Punkt solltest du unter Systemsteuerung - Geräte - Maus finden, wo er auch genau so heißt.



> Immerhin bleiben zwei (einfache) Wege, um die Systemsteuerung zu öffnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (6. Februar 2018)

Kannst die Maus auch mal aufmachen. Ich hatte das mal und letztendlich lag es daran, dass ein Haar in den Taster der linken Maustaste gekommen war.
Als ich das dann entfernt hatte, ging alles wieder normal.


----------



## NiyaShy (6. Februar 2018)

Oh das leidige Thema ungewollte Doppelklicks... Mein heiß geliebter Logitech Trackball (jaja, schlagt mich dafür ) leidet auch immer mal wieder dran.  Mikroschalter zerlegt und nachgebogen hab ich schon mal, hat aber nicht allzu lange gehalten. 
Was zumindest mir (fast) immer geholfen hat: eine Kombination aus ClickFix (ClickFix - Stop unwanted double clicks (Windows Only), wird leider von manchem AV-Programm als Schädling eingestuft da es sich in die Maus einklinkt) und einem Stück Gewebeband auf dem "Stempel" der auf den Mikroschalter drückt. Über die Jahre hatte sich im Plastik des "Stempels" eine kaum sichtbare Delle gebildet die wohl irgendwie dafür sorgt dass der Schalter nicht mehr gerade gedrückt wird. Das Gewebeband gleicht die Delle aus, und schon war bei mir mindestens für einige Monate wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Dragon2978 (19. August 2019)

geh mal auf die maus optionen untertasten. Da müsste dann gibts da eine option doppel klich geschwindigkeit. Den balken stellts du runter auf langsam.


----------

